# OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy League) League open to pairs only!!!



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello fellow Fantasy owners, 

Time to renew our rivalry and destroy Basel this year. 

I'd like at least 14 total GMs like last year. We're using ESPN. 

If you're interested send me a PM with your email address. 



> ROTO LEAGUE
> Current Roster Size: 13
> Total Starters: 10
> Total On Bench: 3 (2 IR)
> ...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

screw that....it should be a rotisserie league, no divisions


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

I'm interested.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*



DaRizzle said:


> screw that....it should be a rotisserie league, no divisions


It was two divisions last year.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*



Cris said:


> It was two divisions last year.


yeah...i know

While I appreciate what you are doing here that was sort of a lame set up last year. Fantasy sports arent like the real ones and shouldnt be treated as such...If not rotisserie at least no divisions...thats my opinion...and ElCap's who also played last year


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

I don't really care. 

we'll go one division. I tried to change it to roto but it didn't do anything.

If that's what peopel want we can do that too.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

Im in. Just make the draft day late in the evening if you can because i have school and work nearly everyday. i think you have my email already. Let me know if you dont Cris.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

I'd be down, but ESPN.... I'm not sure if I like it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

ESPN is good because it includes live scoring.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

yeah both of the fantasy leagues i did last year were petty fun on espn


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

Do you guys want Roto, or not? If yes, then I'll create a new league and start over. 

I dont want to send out invites until i know.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

I will do it.

I want Roto, and no divisions

The draft shouldnt be for a long time though . . . right?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

Roto works for me


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*



elcap15 said:


> I will do it.
> 
> I want Roto, and no divisions
> 
> The draft shouldnt be for a long time though . . . right?


+1


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*



elcap15 said:


> I will do it.
> 
> I want Roto, and no divisions
> 
> The draft shouldnt be for a long time though . . . right?


Not until we have at least 14 participants. 

We'll do roto, I'll be sending you guys a PM asking for email addresses in a bit.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

I'll do it, and roto is better


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

Send me email addresses. I don't have any from last year.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

I only like playing head to head.

Maybe next time.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

Im in!

Is there any way to push back the trade deadline? I personally think the trade deadline is stupid in fantasy, but let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

I dont think a single trade was made last year. So is it really going to matter?

we need about 8 more guys!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

rotisserie promotes trades IMO because its much more easy to identify strengths and weaknesses


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

It really isnt a big deal, I was just giving my input. I just dont see the point of a trade deadline in fantasy.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

^Thats not what you were telling me last night. You said that Chris is a punk sucka fool who when it comes to basketball has a worse eye for talent than Jordan. You also said he was a horrible fantasy basketball commissioner who couldnt run an ant farm successfully. I tried to defend your honor Chris but ElCap went into a steroid induced rage and would have surly killed me if I didnt say that I totally agreed with his assessment of you.

You suck at ant farms Chris


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*



DaRizzle said:


> ^Thats not what you were telling me last night. You said that Chris is a punk sucka fool who when it comes to basketball has a worse eye for talent than Jordan. You also said he was a horrible fantasy basketball commissioner who couldnt run an ant farm successfully. I tried to defend your honor Chris but ElCap went into a steroid induced rage and would have surly killed me if I didnt say that I totally agreed with his assessment of you.
> 
> You suck at ant farms Chris


This is completely accurate


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

wtf?

and if you don't want a trade deadline, we don't have to have one. I was just pointing out what happened last year.

And finally, for the record. I finished in third place last year. How did you do?
:smackalot:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

Bump... Still need about 7 more.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

you still suck at ant farms Chris....you still suck at ant farms...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

You still suck at realizing there is a lack of an H in my name.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

Thats your parents problem, not mine


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*



DaRizzle said:


> Thats your parents problem, not mine


:lol:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*



DaRizzle said:


> Thats your parents problem, not mine


Negative darissle.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge!*

Ok seriously guys. if you're interested let me know.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! Several Spots Left!!! Draft 10/23, 6PM?*

How is 10/23 at 6pm pst for the draft. Thats moveable. Just trying to throw something out there


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! Several Spots Left!!! Draft 10/23, 6PM?*

sounds good to me


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! Several Spots Left!!! Draft 10/23, 6PM?*

sure


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! Several Spots Left!!! Draft 10/23, 6PM?*

fine with me.

If we dont get enough people, we can just expand the active rosters to deepen the league.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! Several Spots Left!!! Draft 10/23, 6PM?*

That's fine too. I'd like at least 8-10 however just to avoid playing each other all the time. 

I turned off the trade-deadline as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! Several Spots Left!!! Draft 10/23, 6PM?*

Sounds good.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! Several Spots Left!!! Draft 10/23, 6PM?*

So far those who have joined:
Myself
Basel
KennethTo
DaRizzle
CubanLaker
elcap15
My friend Steven
I invited Brian34Cook

Anyone else need an invite?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! THREE SPOTS LEFT!*

So I am going to cap the league at 10 teams... There are THREE spots left! Send me a PM for an invite.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy league) THREE SPOTS LEFT!*

I'm down. Roto format would be my preference, but either way...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy league) THREE SPOTS LEFT!*

There is now ONE spot left!!! (could be expanded based on activity)


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy league) ONE SPOT LEFT!*

Cool. I'm officially in. By the way, I know a guy who would definitely be willing to join and will actually be active daily. He's a fantasy junkie and extremely knowledgeable. Not sure if you guys would be cool with that, but he would certainly add to the degree of difficulty.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy league) ONE SPOT LEFT!*



Showtime87 said:


> Cool. I'm officially in. By the way, I know a guy who would definitely be willing to join and will actually be active daily. He's a fantasy junkie and extremely knowledgeable. Not sure if you guys would be cool with that, but he would certainly add to the degree of difficulty.


Let's see if there is anyone from the forum that still wants to join. If we have an odd number closer to the 23rd I am open to that to even out the teams.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy league) ONE SPOT LEFT!*



Cris said:


> Let's see if there is anyone from the forum that still wants to join. If we have an odd number closer to the 23rd I am open to that to even out the teams.


Oh for sure. Yeah, I just meant as a filler or if you end up expanding the league..Sounds good.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy league) ONE SPOT LEFT!*

Still looking for more people.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy league) ONE SPOT LEFT!*

Your ant farm still sucks


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy league) ONE SPOT LEFT!*



DaRizzle said:


> Your ant farm still sucks


You're now in my ant farm.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy league) ONE SPOT LEFT!*

i want in


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy league) ONE SPOT LEFT!*

So we're full for now. However if anyone wants to join, just let me know and I will expand the rosters further.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy league) ONE SPOT LEFT!*



clien said:


> i want in


Check your PMs/send me your email address.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy League) ONE SPOT OPEN!*

We had a couple more join, giving us 11. Meaning we now have one spot open to get us to even number in 12. 

If you're interested send me your email address through PM.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy League) ONE SPOT OPEN!*

I've never done this, but I'm interested.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy League) ONE SPOT OPEN!*

Check your PMs...

That's it, we're full. If anyone is still interested. Find someone else to join with you since we need an even number.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy League) League open to pairs only*

The plaque for the alternates is down in the ladies room..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy League) League open to pairs only*



CubanLaker said:


> The plaque for the alternates is down in the ladies room..


Yeah, what ever the hell that means.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy League) League open to pairs only*

Never done it before either, so I would be kinda lost, but I'm down for it lol. If there's any more spots let me know.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy League) League open to pairs only*



Cris said:


> Yeah, what ever the hell that means.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy League) League open to pairs only*



CubanLaker said:


> The plaque for the alternates is down in the ladies room..


oh, lol. Haven't seen that movie in ages.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: 2009-2010 Lakers' Forum Challenge! (Fantasy League) League open to pairs only*



JC.McFly said:


> Never done it before either, so I would be kinda lost, but I'm down for it lol. If there's any more spots let me know.


You need to get one more person to join. So we will have an even number. 

Anyone else interested?


----------

